# Tvr Tuscan



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Love the look of this car, so i found one on the net that i liked the look of,

done a tentative deal for it and went to view it......

Well, if i thought the Dodge viper i bought was *****, well these take the all time biscuit

I defy anybody to try one out and say they like the thing

would be interested to hear other views

sam


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

sssammm said:


> Well, if i thought the Dodge viper i bought was *****, well these take the all time biscuit
> 
> I defy anybody to try one out and say they like the thing


No beating about there then

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Nope


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

What was it that you didnt like about then being specific?


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Sam,to own a TVR you need a wheelbarrow for your balls,a peg for your nose (they smell like a glue factory)and no fear of your own mortality :lol: .Porsche drivers just dont understand :lol:


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

I bought a trade in once from a TVR specialist (Not a TVR). He wasn't very complimentary about them and he sold the bloody things. There was a Chimaera parked outside that he had just driven from down south, the engine blew on the way up and it was gonna cost five grand to sort! He said that he'd taken a Tuscan to a wedding and got lots of admiring looks from the guests, which turned to sneers when it wouldn't start so had to get the mechanic to tow it away! The only car they had taxed was a 1988 era rusted fiesta which is what he had to drive home in. Said he felt a right tit!


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

I think like all highly tuned sports cars TVRs are deffo a pot luck car some were good and some are bad,They are some that are very unreliable but there are some good ones out there originally from Blackpool I know a few people who worked at TVR and a few owners even a TVR dealer and he said that the main problem is people only drive them occasionally and don't maintain them properly He had loads of very happy customers and the same no of unhappy ones But I do think the cars look amazing although I don't know if I would be brave enough to do 180mph in a fiberglass car.

But you have to admit this is one of the best looking cars ever


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

although if money were no object I would be buying this


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

TVRs are great, the later ones are very reliable and well built imho. My Tamora was great and lots of fun to drive, 350bhp, <1tonne and no traction control etc. All good in my book and way more relaible than my Elise...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

went to one the other day, not sure of the model. Flat battery. The battery is tucked right down in the passenger foot well which I couldn't even fi my size 11's in. Under what can only be describe as "bathroom" carpet which was glued in with evo stick which didn't. There was a fiberglass plate just thrown in there for no aparent reason and absolutely no room whatsoever to get any jump leads on it!

To change the battery it comes out the floor! This on a car 6 inches off the ground! What amazed me even more was the fuse board (literally looked like a bit of wood with the fusese stuck in it) was behind the battery! So there you are on the dark cold rainswept moors and your wipers blow a fuse! You have to jack the car up at least 2 feet, and drop the battery out the car (asuming you have the required spanners on board) so you can get to the fuse!

Brilliant.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Its a hand built glassfibre car... it cost half what other cars with teh same performance cost when new... the cost difference was in some of the design elements, c'est la vie...

PG, all modern TVRs have a battery jack point, it takes a racing style plug starter and mine was in the wheel arch AFAIK. Most owners carry a set of leads with one attached and also keep the battery topped up with a trickle charger so they have no issues...


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Mine has in the time ive owned it been a total joy,as reliable as you like,it thrills me every drive,and has shown me a glimpse of the grim reaper on more than one occasion







.It sounds awesome,looks horny as hell :wub: and has the respect of other like minded petrol heads who know a raw British built sports car when they see it :notworthy: .I love it deeply!


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

I must be getting old.....


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I love them, used to be great going past the factory as a boy, seeing the bare shells piled up


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

thorpey69 said:


> I love it deeply!


 

Does your 710 know that

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Blimey, there isn't half some rubbish talked about TVR's, mainly by people who really don't know what they are talking about and have rarely even driven one let alone owned one.

Bang for buck, there isn't anything out there that will touch a TVR and there isn't any of them I don't love.

I own a 4.3BV Griffith :wub:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

I know its knocking on a bit now but the Cerbera always did it for me


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nothing wrong with a bit of Fast Glass

Even if it never went I could have one of these in my front room just to sit and look at


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

nah cant agree with loving all of em mate one looked like a TR7 ok a bit better design but fairly close or did the TR7 look like a TVR 

here it is a 280i


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

A few of us actually liked the TR7.... another car often talked down by people who havent owned or driven one. I have 3 of them over the years and the V8 soft top was mental fast and handled really well. 

However these days im less fond of the Triumphs and would buy a TVR... A nice TVR can be had for nice TR6 money... no brainer imho!

I would love to get a T350 for my uk trip, but I know I wouldnt sell it and I cant import it... sigh....


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

:rofl:

Well I'm clearly a man of no taste at all. I've also had 2 fixed head TR7's 

At least the TVR 'Wedges' as they are known won't end up the buckets of rust that my TR7s were trying to be, despite my best efforts.

You look down your nose at the Wedges at your peril though. Prices for them are on the up, especially the rare ones.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

I could live with one of the big engined wedges 450SE perhaps :tongue2:


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey don't get me wrong I love the TVR but it was spoilt when I saw a TR7 and it looked the same,I Like TR8 in fact theres a rusting TR7 just down the road in someones front garden I think its for sale but doubt its a runner If there were mint TR8s around I would have one

Hell guys I drive this










and this everyday










who am I to talk


----------



## dazaa (Feb 28, 2009)

sonyman said:


> Hey don't get me wrong I love the TVR but it was spoilt when I saw a TR7 and it looked the same,I Like TR8 in fact theres a rusting TR7 just down the road in someones front garden I think its for sale but doubt its a runner If there were mint TR8s around I would have one
> 
> Hell guys I drive this
> 
> ...


Drop em on coil overs and you have the beggining of a dub car. Still, any vw dub owners will laugh....also I would NEVER consider buying a tvr. There is a tuscan lying in a drive near my house which has been lying on bricks for about 3 years....not once has ANYONE touched it. This obviously means they are useless rubbish. Why would you want a sports car made of fibreglass? Just my opinion and obviously people will disagree.

Just go any buy a new rx8...


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

I flirted with TVR ownership on many occasions but my local dealer actually told me NOT to buy one when I was doing 15 - 20k a year, because it would have cost a fortune to run, service & repair.

When I stopped driving daily, I reconsidered & tried the Cerberra & the Tuscan - very fast, but both with handling on the scary side of interesting and very flaky quality. When I went for my Tuscan test drive, they had only just come out & the dealer had 3 in the workshop, all in for major repairs having only covered a handful of miles. I was advised to wait at least 6 months before placing an order whilst the initial gremlins were ironed out. I went & bought my first Porsche and after that the TVR dealer said he would not want to sell me a car - I would just not accept the TVR build quality and I'd be forever giving him grief.

I'm sad they are no longer made though, characterful, great looking, great sounding and completely anti-social big boys toy's with a refreshing lack of nannying electronic driver aids. Our roads are poorer without so many of them around.


----------



## sparkyhx (Nov 30, 2008)

It has to be the Sagaris for me - sex on wheels,


----------

